# Critique my new baby please *Pic heavy*



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

He is one of the last grandsons of Yellow Mount (multipul APHA champion). He was orphaned so he is kinda small for his age (almost 2). He was given to me including free delivery because his owner didnt have time for him. He also needs a name lol. These are the best pictures I could get of him as he hasnt been worked with at all, he is standing funny in 99% of them, brat found all the deep hoofprints in the pasture LOL. well, here he is! (im sorry Chief got in the way with some of the pix, he was jelouse)


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I can't really critique, but he's cute!! His coloring reminds me a lot of a Dutch Warmblood we have at my barn. What do you plan on doing with him once he's old enough to be ridden?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's soooooo cute!!!! Love his nose!

You are going to need some more "set up" "square" pictures for a critique though.

How tall is he right now?


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

thank you  im not too sure, he does have some halter lines but not many, I think reining and/or pleasure possibly some jumping. kinda depends on how hes built later on and what his little body can take. He is awfully small right now, he was stunned on growing due to having to be bottle raised after his dam was struck by lightning when he was 2 months old.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

Skyseternalangel said:


> He's soooooo cute!!!! Love his nose!
> 
> You are going to need some more "set up" "square" pictures for a critique though.
> 
> How tall is he right now?


Yes, as soon as I get a halter on him ill get better pics. hes only up to my chest and im only 5'6" (im not good with estimates) the gelding pictured with him is 15.2hh according to the guy i got him from if that helps any at all.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

cowgirlup07 said:


> thank you  im not too sure, he does have some halter lines but not many, I think reining and/or pleasure possibly some jumping. kinda depends on how hes built later on and what his little body can take. He is awfully small right now, he was stunned on growing due to having to be bottle raised after his dam was struck by lightning when he was 2 months old.


That's sad.. I heard that happened to one of my horse's parents when he was young, but I don't remember which and idk if it was even true. Such a traumatic thing to happen! I love both reining and jumping, though  only horse show I've ever gone to was reining to watch a friend and I've recently started jumping! I think keeping a variety and keeping it interesting for the horse is a good thing to do.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

amp23 said:


> That's sad.. I heard that happened to one of my horse's parents when he was young, but I don't remember which and idk if it was even true. Such a traumatic thing to happen! I love both reining and jumping, though  only horse show I've ever gone to was reining to watch a friend and I've recently started jumping! I think keeping a variety and keeping it interesting for the horse is a good thing to do.


I agree, they are both exciting and it is good for a horse to know more than one event. I hope he grows up strong so he can do anything but if not, he still has a home  poor little guy has been thru enough. He's also got a BAD scar on his right hind leg, it looks lie he got in a fight with barbed wire. Its healed but still looks bad.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Lots of chrome on that big headed guy 

He has a lot more growing to do so not critique from me but he looks good so far


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

sadly having to rehome this little guy, my gelding keeps beating him up and im worried he is going to get hurt or killed. I think i have him a good home but if it falls thru, I am giving him away since I got him for free.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awe. They look like they are getting along well in the pictures. Poor guy.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

that was the first day. Im going to miss this little guy but Chief (the paint) is my compitition horse and I cant afford to sell him.


----------

